# cutting board



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well with the passing of my mom I got aquainted again with some of my aunts and uncles. Really know who my family is. Well gave 2 pens to my aunt for my cousin and she asked if I could make her a cutting board. Well here it is made from Black walnut and red oak. Finished it with virgin olive oil. Came out half decent I'd say it really took my mind off what's been happening.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Glenmore said:


> Well with the passing of my mom I got aquainted again with some of my aunts and uncles. Really know who my family is. Well gave 2 pens to my aunt for my cousin and she asked if I could make her a cutting board. Well here it is made from Black walnut and red oak. Finished it with virgin olive oil. Came out half decent I'd say it really took my mind off what's been happening.


Good therapy there, Glenmore!!

Looks G R E A T !!

It will be loved...

Thank you for sharing...


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Joe yes it helped. Funny still can't get that avartor to work. hahaha


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice work Glenmore
The colors look very nice.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey Glenmore. Nice job... the red oak and black walnut looks good together. I'm sure your aunt will treasure it.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Good looking cutting board! Awesome job!

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice work Glenmore. Condolences on your loss.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice Glenmore on the cutting board 


My Condolences 

Bj


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore, I recently made what I considered a very nice cutting board but I would be happy to do a swap.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I just put every wood cutting board we had in the fireplace and replace them all with the Poly type, a buddy came over and did a check on them and said it's time you put them in the fireplace...that's if you don't want to be sick, real sick  and I did the same thing for the knife holding box as well


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't know BJ been hearing that poly cutting boards are just as bad. Well your and my grandmas used them and we are here so oh well. In fact have to make a bigger one for the wife.hahaha. BJ don't worry not jumping on you but that's what I've been hearing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Glen

Well the poly type can be cleaned and the nasty stuff can't soak in like wood , I know you will say that's why you seal the wood, you know and I know you can't seal wood, the 1st. time you wash the wood the grain is open and every time you wash the board it opens just a bit more  and the nasty stuff can get in the little cracks...it's not the big things that will get you it's the little things that will make you sick....unless you eat 2 or 3 big Mac's at one sitting  like many americans do,,,,I hear it all the time "every time I eat I don't feel good" this maybe why...wooden cutting boards ,why take the chance, wood is great and I love it but not to eat off of or to say cut up things that I'm going to eat...

My grandmas used them also just like wooden kitchen tools but she also didn't buy alot of her food from the big stores like you and I do , the one that comes to mind is (E. coli) bacillus Escherichia coli; a bacillus normally found in the human gastrointestinal tract and existing as numerous strains, some of which are responsible for diarrheal diseases. 

Just a side note about grandmas, on Sunday mind would go out the back door and grab a chicken by the neck wind that sucker and let it fly and we would have chicken for dinner but now days the chicken comes in a plastic bag that got it's head lop off a week or two ago...if not longer... 


=======================


Glenmore said:


> I don't know BJ been hearing that poly cutting boards are just as bad. Well your and my grandmas used them and we are here so oh well. In fact have to make a bigger one for the wife.hahaha. BJ don't worry not jumping on you but that's what I've been hearing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Glen


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

From all the studies I have seen -- you are both right.

No -- wood cannot be sealed to the point that bacteria have no place to hide -
But - yes - they can hide just as easily in the grooves left in a poly board.

If you are looking for a 'board' that leaves little or no place for bacteria -- you will need to stick with something like glass or stainless steel.

ANY board you use should be washed THOROUGHLY after EVERY use in hot water and detergent, 
And should be sanitized periodically with chlorine bleach and water.
And never use the same board - *no matter what the material *--for cutting of both raw meat - and fruits/vegetables.

IF you follow these precautions there is no evidence (that I have been able to find) that there is any greater danger from a wood board than from a poly board of comparable wear. It's not using a wood cutting board that makes you more likely to get sick -- it's using it improperly.

The problem is -- cleaning and caring for a board properly takes time - and yes a little more time with wood than poly. And time and effort is something many folks in the last couple of generations just dont like. 

If you aren't going to take the time to care for a wood board properly -- OR -- if the thought of using one just makes you nervous -- you probably shouldn't use one.
But I have yet to see any study and I have read several over the years -
that supports a blanket ban on them.
If anyone has -- I would really be interested in reading it.

My biggest problem with a gorgeous piece of work like that -- is -- I would hate to mess it all up with knife marks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cowboy
Just a add on note 

Commercial White NSF POLY

Complies with strict NSF standards. Polyethylene material resists bacteria, commercial dishwasher/freezer safe, heat-resistant & prevents knives from becoming dull.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob don't take it personal. That's just what I heard. Cowboy is right doesn't matter either way it is how you keep it clean that is all.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Absolutely no offense meant by my remarks -- personal or otherwise.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, I recently heard that smiling can cause health problems because so many muscles are used, but I would rather curl up my toes than stop smiling! If we aren't exposed to some germs we will lose our immune system. That's my two cents worth, no offence meant to anyone.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Harry, I recently heard that sq. dowell pins work so much better than round ones and you can make the dowel pins on the table saw...   That's my two cents worth...

Bj


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Breathing is hazardous to your health, so that makes everything else a moot point..

The cutting board looks great Glenmore.. Good job..


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice work glenmore, the contrast between the walnut and oak looks great.
sorry to hear about your Mom.

Greg


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Harry, I recently heard that sq. dowell pins work so much better than round ones and you can make the dowel pins on the table saw...   That's my two cents worth...
> 
> Bj



That's a great idea Bob but I'm waiting for you're second instalment which tells how to make the square holes!
Have a great weekend Bob, Harry

I must be going senile, I've just realised that it would be done with a mortice chisel of course, however as I don't have such things I shall stick to round dowels now that Bob and Rick have shown me how to make them on the router table. I'm not going to tell you if I have my tongue in my cheek!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Greg. Well the wifes is in the shop all glued up should be ready for sanding this morning. Made her's a little bigger wanted to do an 18"x14" says that is to big so this one is 14"x12" about 6" bigger then the one in the photo.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Do You have a drill press ? ?

Sq.pins work very well and unlike the round type they hold 

Try this put in a round dowel pin wait for about a hour then grab the dowel and give it a turn , you will break the glue seal and it will come out NOW try a sq. dowel pin, you will need to break it off and drill it out b/4 you can get it all out.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=35570

30.oo US dollars for this one and it works on your drill press, I have both types and they work and they put the round dowel pin to SHAME...plus you can make your own pins on the table saw quick and easy....

http://www.grizzly.com/products/g1370

http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2007/Main/114


=========


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Drugstore Cowboy said:


> ANY board you use should be washed THOROUGHLY after EVERY use in hot water and detergent,
> And should be sanitized periodically with chlorine bleach and water.
> And never use the same board - *no matter what the material *--for cutting of both raw meat - and fruits/vegetables.


Took the words right out of my mouth...

Also, every once in awhile, apply some more Mineral Oil and rub it in good (after a good cleaning and sanitization).

Although, in looking back over the years we've been in this house, we moved in in 1977... kitchen counter top has a sliding cutting board in it.
We wash it good once in awhile... but, I don't think we think about it very much...
If it has made us sick, I don't know what it could be... for the most part, everything has been relatively OK.

How would a cutting board make you sick, if it was going to?

Gets one to thinking...


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Glenmore said:


> Well with the passing of my mom I got aquainted again with some of my aunts and uncles. Really know who my family is. Well gave 2 pens to my aunt for my cousin and she asked if I could make her a cutting board. Well here it is made from Black walnut and red oak. Finished it with virgin olive oil. Came out half decent I'd say it really took my mind off what's been happening.


Nice Job Glenmore,

I have made and sold about 30 Black Walnut, Hard Maple and Cherry cutting boards (I like the way thecombo of wood looks) for a fund raiser so my daughter could go on a mission trip with her church. I use mineral oil on mine. I have been using wooden cutting boards for about 20 years with no problems. But i clean mine with hot soapy water after each use and reoil it each time.


BTW I hope you and family are doing well my friend. Things are starting to slowdown here a little finally.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Try this put in a round dowel pin wait for about a hour then grab the dowel and give it a turn , you will break the glue seal and it will come out NOW try a sq. dowel pin, you will need to break it off and drill it out b/4 you can get it all out."


I know this is an old post Bob but I have just re-read it and don't agree, I use WELDBOND glue which I think is made in Canada and there simply is no way that a joint will part, the wood will break EVERY time, that being so I don't see any point in going to square dowels.


----------

